# Overflow



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm building a wet/dry soon but my tank isn't pre drilled so I need a hang on overflow, what brands are best and where do I get them online(cheaper)? My tank is 105 gals so I figured I need at least 600gph, or is this not enough?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

JAC said:


> I'm building a wet/dry soon but my tank isn't pre drilled so I need a hang on overflow, what brands are best and where do I get them online(cheaper)? My tank is 105 gals so I figured I need at least 600gph, or is this not enough?
> [snapback]1190005[/snapback]​


Ebay

or

Dr's Foster and Smith


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Any particular brand that you can reccomend?


----------



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

JAC said:


> Any particular brand that you can reccomend?
> [snapback]1190038[/snapback]​


I dont have any expierences with them but I hear lots of good stuff about CPR. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...=1&N=2004&Nty=1


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Those are the ones I'm considering right now.


----------

